# Le Touquet Aires



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

We are going on our travels Thursday and would like to stop in Le Touquet on the way back. I saw on here someone say they might be closing the two aires there. Has anyone stayed in the last few weeks.
Thanks Dawn


----------



## GetDuffed (Nov 28, 2006)

*Le T Aires*

Hi Dawn, Havent heard that they are closing, but we have stayed there previously and signs have been put up (by local authority) in the summer months stopping vans parking on the road at the sea end of the Marina aires, the main aires parking areas wer'nt affected, maybe this has been the misinterpreted as "closing", it will mean that there will be less chance of getting a parking place on there, sure someone will be along soon, if its any different. have a good trip

Mick


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,

We stayed at the one next to the marina in late march just parked where we parked last year di nt see anything about closing anything down and I did not know there was more than one aire.



norm


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

We had a couple of nights there 3 weeks ago........it was a holiday weekend so it felt like the whole of France was there. Both locations were completely 'rammed' with late-comers (mid afternoon) being turned away. 

The price has gone up but no sign of other changes. I reckon.... that weekend... they were easily taking over Euro3k a night.

Such is the popularity..... you can imagine riots and barricades if they were to close it..........with hundreds of 6m semi integrated camping cars blocking the roads........ preparing lunch at 9.30am. :lol: 

Barry


----------

